# remote code for RCA



## Radgar (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone know the remote code for an RCA L40FHD41 LCD TV. I can't get mine programmed into my remote. 

Thanks 

Uncooked 

P.S. i have tried the search command and it did not program.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Try code 11447 and see if that works. If not, these are all the RCA codes:

10018 10135 11447 11347 10029 
10019 10174 11147 11247 10093 
10679 10774 11922 10051 11948 
11958 10038 10747 11547 11917 
11953 12002 10090 10278 11047 
11919 11661


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If none of those work, send a PM to Edmund, The Remote Master, and he will probably have one that works for you.

- Merg


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

What remote do you have the model # is in small print on the top left corner? Not all remotes have all the codes.


----------



## Radgar (Jan 29, 2007)

The remote im trying to program is an RC64 and RC64R. I have a customer who has 2 of the tv's and i have tried everyone of the codes listed in the previous post. None seems to work. I know this tv is a new model for rca just seeing if someone has figured it out.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

For older RCAs, by far the most common code is 10047.


----------



## Zumaone (Jul 19, 2009)

Will my L40FHD41 work with an RCA RCRP05B Remote Control?

I've been fighting this for several months and cannot find a solution.

Someone suggested this remote but I'd like to know if anyone has tried it before I buy anything else.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

these are the RCA tv codes in the RCRP05B: 1547, 1447, 0047, 0090, 0679, 1047, 1147, 1247, 1347, 1781, 1948, 1953, 1958, 2002, 2187, 2247

The RCA RCRP05B & White Directv remotes are made by the same company, UEI.


----------



## Zumaone (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Edmund. How can I determine if the RCRP05B will work with my RCA L40FHD41 before I go buy it? The DTV guide contains 5-digit codes, the RCRP05B has 4-digit codes. What is the difference? I'm taking a lot of heat from my wife for buying the "wrong" TV.


----------



## Zumaone (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Edmund. How can I determine if the RCRP05B will work with my RCA L40FHD41 before I go buy it? The DTV guide contains 5-digit codes, the RCRP05B has 4-digit codes. What is the difference? I'm taking a lot of heat from my wife for buying the "wrong" TV.


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

I don't think there's any way to know ahead of time unless someone else has already tried it. I'd suggest getting one from a source where you can return it easily if it doesn't work. 

As for the number of digits in the code, that's just a choice that was made when the remote was designed. Some use 5-digit codes, some use 3 or 4 digits. Using more digits gives them more possible codes and also the ability to group the codes in a logical manner. For example, in the 5-digit codes the DirecTV remotes use the first digits tells what type of device it is for... 0 = satellite receivers, 1 = TVs, 2 = DVD/VCR/PVR codes and 3 = audio equipment.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Zumaone said:


> Thanks Edmund. How can I determine if the RCRP05B will work with my RCA L40FHD41 before I go buy it? The DTV guide contains 5-digit codes, the RCRP05B has 4-digit codes. What is the difference? I'm taking a lot of heat from my wife for buying the "wrong" TV.


To be sure, you really need to have the tv. There is no real way to know without feedback from others with that exact model. I suppose you could program your remote and then take it to the store to see if it works. It could make for lots of trips back and forth. But what is that compared to the happiness of a spouse.


----------

